# Turban-day



## janok (Apr 16, 2012)

The Sikhs in Oslo is celebrating their anniversary. They offered other citizens to try a turban. A lot of native Norwegians tried a turban for a day. This is one of the helpful gentlemen that helped us out. 




Sikhs celebrating in Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## STM (Apr 16, 2012)

Although the brightly colored turban adds a a lot of "punch" to the image, I can't help but feel that the only presentation that really does this man justice is black and white. It really attenuates the texture in his beard and the wrinkled, weathered look on his face!


----------



## ann (Apr 16, 2012)

very nice, both in fact.  however, i am really a black and white person so of course i favor that one


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I like the colored version much better. But I'm not so sure I'm comfortable with the results of the HDR processs on his face.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 16, 2012)

Strong portrait Janok!


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice!!  i like color one best (I think?)


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 16, 2012)

Is that a faux blur? It looks a little artificial under the beard....


----------



## janok (Apr 17, 2012)

Most of the blur is real - f2.8, but I blured out some of the jacket to draw attention to the face.


----------

